# Egg Sharing at the Lister



## ELW2006 (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, 

Just recently I have started to think about possibly looking into egg sharing and have booked into the open evening at the Lister next week. 

I was just wondering how the ladies here doing egg sharing at the Lister are finding their experience and how quickly things move.  What should we expect at our first consultation - we have been advised to give ourselves three and a half hours.  

I am 34 so right on the very cusp of being eligible so know time isn't on our side here. 

I am really nervous about finding out my AMH level as have a horrible feeling it will be too low - how long does it take for the results of this test to come back?  

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## Caz242424 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi 
I'm sorry I just saw this post, 
I'm at the lister, have done 3 cycles with them. 
I successful resulting in a little girl, about to start again. 

The initial consultation was well organised. 
I had previously gone to the drop in blood clinic to have my amh done before my initial appointment, so they had the results already, this meant they could give me an answer on the day ( subject to chromosome screening blood tests) 
I first had a scan, followed by a consultant appointment which I was told I was approved, then bloods ( so many !) then counsellor session. 

After that it was 3 weeks before I received a phone call to say bloods were back and I was matched. 
I started my first cycle about 4 weeks later. 

My next couple  of cycles as I was repeating, I had to have a consult and then was approved for matching. This has taken longer, 7 weeks, 5 weeks and  this time 10 weeks to be matched.
I only had to have standard bloods done. 

I have always found them well organised and easy to contact, they reply to emails and phone calls on the day you call/ send everytime. 
Scans are usually on time, sometimes there is a short wait to see the nurse but it always appears well organised. 
Egg collection is under GA, it's a little like a day at a nice hotel, private room, nice lunch after 😀

Hope I've covered everything, feel free to pm me anytime xx


----------

